

Make The Call Now. Video prompts users to call and prevent abuse in progress. - tomlin
http://www.makethecallnow.ca/

======
tomlin
I had a hard time explaining what the site actually does without going over
the title character limit, so here goes:

Users are presented with a video of a child about to be abused by their
parent/guardian. The user is prompted to call a toll-free number (from a batch
of ones available for the campaign) to stop the abuse from happening. Calling
the number actually starts a new video, showing that you _virtually_ prevented
the abuse.

Really inspiring use for a really good cause.

~~~
anigbrowl
Is it a behavioral reinforcement sort of thing, designed to overcome
inertia/uncertainty in future real-world situations? That sounds sort of
beneficial to me, but OTOH I'm a cynical utilitarian. I can see how a lot of
people would find it creepy/objectionable. Canada's a bit mroe paternalistic
than the US.

